# Prime Now routes



## Jespero81 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie. I was just wondering if it's possible to make a request to deliver in a certain area or do you just have to take whatever route is given to you? Thanks!!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

You take what is given and you are grateful for it.


----------



## JoeChargersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

From all that do this just be lucky to get any blocks. Too many people doing it to be selective


----------

